# Codesys Projekt aus Wago Steuerung öffnen fehlerhaft



## win2000 (9 Dezember 2013)

*Codesys Projekt aus Wago Steuerung laden?*

Hallo,

ich möchte aus einer WAGO 750-880 das Projekt auslesen.

Dazu gehe ich auf Projekt öffnen in Codesys und wähle SPS. 
Anschliessend wähle ich die verbindung aus und es kommt folgender Fehler wenn das Projekt aus der Steuerung geladen wird:

Die Steuerung hat den letzten Online-DIenst fehlerhauft ausgeführt.
Dienstnummer: 49; Fehlernummer: 80
Die Datei source.dat konnte nicht gelesen werden.


Kann hier jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## KingHelmer (9 Dezember 2013)

Hi,

zwei Möglichkeiten:

1. Du hast das Projekt gar nicht auf den Controller geladen
Lösung: projekt mit "Quellcode Laden" auf dem Controller speichern (Datei source.dat)
2. Die source.dat wurde beim Laden fehlerhaft übertragen
Lösung: Neu draufladen

Grüße, 
Flo


----------



## win2000 (9 Dezember 2013)

Was meinst du mit "Quellcode Laden"?
Wo finde ich dieses Möglichkeit?


----------



## KingHelmer (9 Dezember 2013)

Hi,

So wie du es erklärt hast, hast du nciht das Projekt bei dir im Rechner geöffnet, sondern nur die Codesys-Software.
Falls sich nun kein Quellcode auf der WAO SPS befindet, kannst du das downloaden des Programms vergessen.

"Quellcode laden" ist die Möglichkeit für die Programmierer, ihren Quellcode auf dem Controller zu speichern. Diese Option befindet sich bei Online-Quellcode Laden. Diese Option ist aber ausgegraut, wenn man nicht eingeloggt ist....

Siehe es als Schutz der Software. Sonst könnte ja jeder immer das geistige Gut des anderen stehlen indem er einfach die Software downloaded 

Grüße, 
Flo


----------



## win2000 (9 Dezember 2013)

Ok, danke für die Info 

Kann man den Quellcode eigentlich per Passwort schützen wenn man ihn  auf die Steuerung läd, damit keiner den Code auslesen kann?


----------



## KingHelmer (9 Dezember 2013)

Hi,

ich glaube nicht, dass man den Quellcode schützen kann.
Bin mir aber nicht 100%ig sicher.

Das müsste man testen, oder beim Support erfragen!

Grüße, 
Flo


----------



## tomrey (10 Dezember 2013)

hi,
ich habe folgendes festgestellt:
der fehler kommt entweder, wenn beim versuch das projekt auf die steuerung zu laden gleichzeitig ein browser mit der visu offen war oder wenn z.b. die speicherkapazität der sps aufgebraucht war weil zuviele (alte/test-) dateien nicht gelöscht wurden.
abhilfe: browser zumachen, per ftp auf die steuerung ins verzeichnis /plc, alles löschen und neu mit codesys einloggen. dann werden alle aktuelle dateien neu geladen. vorsicht: ggf persist.dat nicht löschen wenn mit persistenten variablen gearbeitet wird sonst musst alles neu eingeben.
mit quellcode hat das bei mir nix zu tun.
wenn wirklich dein programm zu groß ist (z.B. visus) dann kannst die visus komprimieren (codesys zippt sie dann) das bringt enorm was. Haken in zielsystemeinstellungen:visus.
gruß


----------



## tygan (10 Dezember 2013)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht, dass man den Quellcode schützen kann.
> Bin mir aber nicht 100%ig sicher.
> 
> Das müsste man testen, oder beim Support erfragen!



Also bei Twincat geht das, die Editoren von CodeSys und Twincat sind ja eigentlich gleich also vermute ich mal das es dort genauso ist.

Wenn ich unter Projekt->Optionen->Kennworte das Projekt verschlüssle wird das Kennwort auch beim Öffnen aus der Steuerung abgefragt... natürlich vorrausgesetzt man hat das Projekt, wie von Dir schon erwähnt, mit "Quellcode laden" vorher auch in die Steuerung geschrieben.

Gruß Tygan


----------

